# Initiative "Information Card Foundation DACH" gegründet



## Newsfeed (15 Mai 2009)

Zur Gründung der "Information Card Foundation DACH"-Initiative haben sich führende Technikkonzerne zusammengefunden. Ziel ist ein sicheres Authentifizierungssystem für das Internet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

